# Vorteile/Nachteile eines CAD programmes



## galdasc (8. März 2004)

Ich muss fuer meine computer Klasse gerade ein Projekt ueber die Vorteile und Nachteile eines automatisiertem CAD systems gegenueber manuelem Zeichnen machen. Ich habe selbst ein wenig Erfahrung mit CAD systemen gemacht, allerdings noch nicht so viel, dass ich mein Projekt damit erstellen koennte. Ich habe auch schon einiges im Internet gefunden, doch eigentlich ist alles das gleiche, sowas wie _"CAD ist sehr schnell, sehr exact, und kostet nicht viel, da man mehr Projekte in der gleichen Zeit schaffen kann."_ 

Falls jemand persoenliche Erfahrungen mit CAD gemacht hat, oder eine/mehrere gute Website kennt (bevorzugt in englischer Sprache), bitte antworte! Es ist ziehmlich dringend...  

Danke im Voraus...!


----------



## docma (10. März 2004)

Hallo

also bei internet seiten für CAD suchst du mal am besten bei den
bekantesten programme wie AutoCAD, Stratis, Zeicon, Allplan usw.

Also ein CAD system ist aber alles andere als billig, es wird hauptsächli
für den Ingeniuer bau gebrucht also exaktes zeichnen nach masstab
aber sonst für sonstiges zeichnen nicht zu gebrauchen ist ja auch nicht 
für das da, genauso wenig wie Photoshop oder ein sonstiges zeichnungs
programm für exaktes zeichnen da sind. Da liegen schon grosse welten
dazwischen.


----------



## galdasc (11. März 2004)

Danke fuer deinen Beitrag, aber ich habe schon auf den Seiten (AutoCAD, ArchiCAD,...) gesucht, leider aber nichts gefunden.

Mit Zeichnen meinte ich Technisches Zeichnen fuer den Ingenieur/Architekten/... Gebrauch. Was ich eigentlich wissen wollte ist: Warum sollte man von Technischem Zeichnen (mit Bleistift und Papier) auf computerisiertes Zeichnen (CAD/CAM) umsteigen? Welche Vorteile/Nachteil hat das Umsteigen?


----------



## docma (11. März 2004)

Der Vorteil liegt ganz klar darin das man die CAD-Zeichnungen leicht wieder bearbeiten kann, von Hand zeichnet man auf eine Transparentfolie, wen da ein Fehler entstehe muss man ihn mühsam wieder mit einer 
Rasierklingen die tusche rauskratzen, weitere vorteile sind natürlich auch das ein CAD system genauer ist und heute schon sogar Vorschläge macht wie zum Beispiel ein eisen in eine Betonmauer gehört. Es gibt tausende vorteile am besten rufst du mal ein Architekturbüro an.
Ich habe im Moment zu wenig zeit dir alles zu erklären.


----------

